# Morocco Bound!



## Al Sourer (Jan 13, 2019)

Well we're off to Morocco end January, Travelling from near the Spanish border where we live ( near Perpignan) It will a relaxing no timetable journey perhaps two months in total.
Our route will be hugging the Spanish coast all the way to Algeciras for the ferry to Tangiers then eventually 
Ending up either at Essaouira or Agadir.
Weve been to Marrakesh before but not in the van so it will be a bit of a magical tour, our van a A class Euromobil is reasonably equipted with 2 13 kg gas bottles and 200 litre plus water tank plus 300 watts of solar panels so fingers crossed Margaux ( the van) will get us there and back.
We would appreciate any advice from anybody who has been down to Morocco or indeed will be about in the same timespan.
Regards and thanks in anticipation 
Al Sourer (Alex)


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 13, 2019)

*A snapshot of the places we visited*

This was an "Adventure tour" with Exodus travels.

Some parts of the journey were a bit rough but mainly tarmac.
This was in the early 1990's 
I see no reason to suggest you would have any real difficulty
EXCEPT the mountain pass roads which may have snow now.

It was my first such holiday and got me hooked.
Given where you live you will be good with French which will make things easy as I am sure you know.

I would love to go again but for many reasons probably will not
Enjoy !

Most motorhomers seem to stay in  very cheap but secure sites.

My only specific suggestion is the Todra gorge


----------



## cliveandann (Jan 13, 2019)

Al Sourer said:


> Well we're off to Morocco end January, Travelling from near the Spanish border where we live ( near Perpignan) It will a relaxing no timetable journey perhaps two months in total.
> Our route will be hugging the Spanish coast all the way to Algeciras for the ferry to Tangiers then eventually
> Ending up either at Essaouira or Agadir.
> Weve been to Marrakesh before but not in the van so it will be a bit of a magical tour, our van a A class Euromobil is reasonably equipted with 2 13 kg gas bottles and 200 litre plus water tank plus 300 watts of solar panels so fingers crossed Margaux ( the van) will get us there and back.
> ...



We went in 2009 for 3 months and really enjoyed it.  
If you need any help with documentation have a look here
N.O.M.A.D.S. :: Entry via Algeciras
Here are the places we camped with GPS coord in decimal degrees.  The dates will give you same idea of timings.  Check out the routes as one or two we took needed a 4x4.

Spain
09 Mar 	Lidls car park, Algecerias	 		36.18121 N       	 5.43920 W
Morocco
11 Mar 	Camping Miramonte, Tangier		35.79080 N		5.83144 W
12 Mar 	Centre d'Accueil Cormarit, Larache	35.16065 N		6.14303 W
14 Mar 	Camping C. Int, Moulay Bousselham	34.87410 N		6.28763 W
17 Mar 	Camping Caravaning Int, El Jadida	33.24071 N		8.48656 W
21 Mar 	Car park, Oualidia				32.73248 N		9.04220 W
22 Mar	Car park, Cap Bedouza			32.54652 N		9.27842 W
23 Mar	Camp site 2km from Safi			31.49564 N		9.76400 W
25 Mar 	Parking area by dunes, Essaouira	31.49564 N		9.76400 W
28 Mar 	Camping Ferdaous, Marrakech		31.71969 N		7.98331 W
02 Apr 	Car park in centre of Marrakech		31.62436 N		7.99462 W
05 Apr 	Camping International, Agadir		30.42489 N		9.60747 W
06 Apr 	Kasar Tizourgane, nr Tioulit		29.88702 N		9.00119 W
07 Apr 	Open area, Tafrout				29.72120 N		8.98120 W
08 Apr 	Riad Assllaf, Tiznit				29.69652 N		9.71063 W
09 Apr		Camping Aglou Plage, nr Tiznit		29.80362 N		9.82733 W
10 Apr		Airport car park, Agadir			30.33177 N		9.41049 W
11 Apr 	Municipal camp site, Sidi Ifni		29.37794 N		 10.17899 W
13 Apr 	Camping Atlantique, El Ouatia		28.49441 N	       	 11.33672 W
14 Apr 	Sea shore nr Tarfaya			27.95742 N	       	 12.85522 W
15 Apr 	Nil Camping, Foum el Oued		27.17563 N	       	 13.39325 W
16 Apr 	Camping Le Roi Bedouin, Daoura	27.46262 N		 13.05169 W
18 Apr 	Car park by sea, 55km sth. of El Ouatia	28.20739 N		 11.78344 W
19 Apr 	Camping Atlantique, El Ouatia		28.49441 N	       	 11.33672 W
23 Apr		Camping Bab Sahara, Bouizakarn	29.18050 N	       	   9.17359 W	
24 Apr 	Auberge Camping, Amtoudi		29.24315 N		   9.19197 W
25 Apr 	Wild camp 20kms east of Akka		29.42865 N		   8.06185 W
26 Apr 	Municipal Camping, Tata			27.74721 N		   7.97397 W
28 Apr 	Desert near Foum Zguid			30.06838 N		   6.48769 W
29 Apr 	Camping Prends ton Temps, Zagora	30.33767 N		   5.83202 W
30 Apr 	Camping Auberge el Khaima, M'hamid	29.82067 N		   5.72168 W
01 May 	Camping Auberge el Khaima, M'hamid	29.82067 N		   5.72168 W
but we stayed the night at on arranged tour
01 May	Bivouac El Chegaga, Sahara Desert	29.84494 N		   6.20326 W
02 May 	Camping de la Palmerie D'Amezrou, Zagora	30.31474 N	  5.53017 W
03 May 	Camping Kasbah de la Palmerie, Agdz		30.71179 N	  6.44560 W
05 May 	Camping Municipal, Ouarzazate			30.92274 N	  6.88662 W
07 May	Waste ground, El Kelaa des Mgouna		31.23713 N	  6.12688 W
08 May 	Camping Ait Oudinar, Ait Oudinar			31.50526 N	  5.94521 W
09 May 	Hotel Camping du Soleil, Tinerhir			31.54739 N	  5.59090 W
11 May 	Camping Les Tamaris, Goulmima			31.68667 N	  4.95947 W
12 May 	Auberge Camping La Tradition, Merzougha	31.08084 N	  4.00673 W
13 May 	Gite Camping, Mecissi				31.22185 N	  4.82226 W
14 May 	Camping Municipal, Ouarzazate			30.92274 N	  6.88662 W
16 May 	Camping Kasbah du Jardin, Ait Benhaddou	31.04722 N	  7.13486 W
17 May 	Car park in centre of Marrakech		31.62436 N		 7.99462 W
19 May 	Camping Au Lac, Bin-el-Ouidane		32.10663 N       	 6.47914 W
21 May 	Camping Au Lac, Bin-el-Ouidane		32.10663 N       	 6.47914 W
22 May	Wild camp near El Ksiba			32.57013 N		 6.01052 W
23 May 	Camping Amazigh, Azrou			33.44871 N       	 5.17041 W
24 May	Camping Diamant Ver, Fes		33.98709 N       	 5.01848 W
25 May	Car Park on ring road, Fes			34.05380 N       	 4.97434 W
28 May	Camping Municipal, Sefrou		33.82018 N       	 4.84291 W
30 May	Camping Bel Aire, nr Moulay Iddris	34.01439 N       	 5.56175 W
01 Jun	Motel Rif, Ouezzane			34.77213 N       	 5.54453 W
02 Jun	Camping Azilan, Chefchaouen		35.17605 N		 5.26691 W
04 Jun	Complex Touristique Al Boustane, Martil	 35.62860 N       	 5.27686 W


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 13, 2019)

Good luck and please keep us posted.I think a lot of us will be following you when the Schengen kicks in


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2019)

When i went to morocco al they wanted to do is sell me fecken carpet.:hammer::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 14, 2019)

There's a website you may already know of:   The Silk Route Motorcaravan Network.  whose members travel far and wide and many leave blogs you can link to, might be informative.


----------



## Al Sourer (Jan 14, 2019)

*Morocco Bound*

Many thanks for all info so far posted, All much appreciated we leave about the 28th January expect to be In Morocco 7-8 th February and then just see what happens!
Regards
Alex


----------



## n brown (Jan 14, 2019)

learn the word 'shukraan' -thank you , speak French if you can . if you get mobbed by a group of boys , pick out the biggest and ask him to be your van's 'gardien' for a couple of dirham . let small boys help you carry stuff in the markets , similar price. don't be surprised when you shake hands and they don't let go , even walking down the street ! enjoy a haggle , start at 10% of their offer . if there is any problem with the cops ,if there's only 1 or 2 of them , ask if there's an easier way of dealing with it.always carry some cash ! don't be offended if your wife asks a question and the guy answers you as if she doesn't exist. if someone offers you hash , say '' no thank you i'm a drunk ''  [unless you want some of course ]  take biros etc to give to kids .have a laugh , we did !


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 14, 2019)

*Carpets*



n brown said:


> learn the word 'shukraan' -thank you , speak French if you can . if you get mobbed by a group of boys , pick out the biggest and ask him to be your van's 'gardien' for a couple of dirham . let small boys help you carry stuff in the markets , similar price. don't be surprised when you shake hands and they don't let go , even walking down the street ! enjoy a haggle , start at 10% of their offer . if there is any problem with the cops ,if there's only 1 or 2 of them , ask if there's an easier way of dealing with it.always carry some cash ! don't be offended if your wife asks a question and the guy answers you as if she doesn't exist. if someone offers you hash , say '' no thank you i'm a drunk ''  [unless you want some of course ]  take biros etc to give to kids .have a laugh , we did !



Almost worth a "New Thread"

PS I still have a Morrocan carpet bought in 1992
and a couple of Camel **** (sorry hair) blankets
Sal ammoniac a lovely girl  better looking than camels
BUT she got the hump sometimes
Where does the Pink Panther come From..
Durham Dirham etc

What do you call a white cash machine.. "Ca(h)sa Blanca"
Where is Mr Bogart when you need him..
"Just play it Sam"


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 14, 2019)

*66 to 1*

Double Carpet !


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 14, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Double Carpet !



I wanted the carpet but my new wife just wanted felt.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Stanski (Jan 14, 2019)

*MOROCCO - Planning it also*

We are in the process of planning this also, looking to have MH inspected for the MOT late Jan, if all good we will probably depart UK early Feb.  Similar to you we envisage 1 week through France into Spain at San Sebastian and another 2 weeks to Algeciras. It will be our first time visit.

Do you have a planned date of crossing to Morrocco?

I notice you are a free member - Maybe we could contact each other via email to track progress and discuss planning.


----------



## Al Sourer (Jan 14, 2019)

*Morocco Bound*

Hi Stan
We'll be planning to be at Algericas about the 8th to the 12th would be more than happy to meet up
My email address is alekbunton@gmail.com
Good to hear from a kindred spirit!
Alex (Al Sourer)


----------



## mark61 (Jan 14, 2019)

No real advice to add to what been has already been  given, but a few pics to whet the appetite.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Al Sourer (Jan 14, 2019)

*Morocco Bound*

Hi Stan oops fast fingers slow brain, email address alexkbunton@gmail.com
Regards 
Alex


----------



## winks (Jan 14, 2019)

Been a bit slow on the uptake Al.

''Morocco Bound''.  Well done sir.:lol-053:

Cheers

H


----------



## Stanski (Jan 17, 2019)

*Message Sent*



Al Sourer said:


> Hi Stan, Regards
> Alex



Check yer inbox


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 17, 2019)

There are a few languages spoken in Morocco, Spanish, French, Arabic, Berber and less so English, so if you can converse in any of these it will make things easier for you.


----------



## UFO (Jan 18, 2019)

We were in Morocco from 23 Feb 2015 for 24 nights, (9 nights in campsites the rest either wild or guardian car parks) very enjoyable, would love to return and do more.  You can see where we stayed here - 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ss-FTIgYuy9G0EDJDNMOY8LGoPF3_QY2&usp=sharing

In Marrakesh we stayed at what is almost an aire, a car park with water and wc/dump.  31.62377N 7.995609W close to the the Koutoubia Mosque and Djemaa el Fina square.  We followed the sat nav into Marrakesh and ended up going through the old walls with a series of arches follwed by 90 degree bends.  We just managed in our 6m PVC, even though we met an ambulance going the wrong way down this road!  Apart from this it was all very easy.  Memorable was the R307 from Imi n Ifri to Ameridil over the mountains wild camping half way.  Also Ait Benhaddau and from here the road to Telouet and Dar Glaoui, and many more.

Carlos at Viajes Normandie is the guy to buy your ferry tickets from.

Just seen this The Ferry from Spain to Morocco with your Campervan or Motorhome – The Cheapest Ferry Tickets which looks usefula and up to date.

Have fun


----------



## JimandHazel (Jan 22, 2019)

We came across to Morocco on the 18th after buying our open return ferry ticket at the highly recommended “Carlo’s”.  190 euros plus a bottle of wine and a packet of biscuits!  The process of the crossing and customs was very easy. The vehicle temporary import form is no long completed by Carlos but is done once you have disembarked the ferry. The customs official takes your passport and V5 and returns with your documents and the import form. In total we waited less than 30 minutes.  Then it’s straight onto the motorway. 

Our plan was always to head south to follow the sun.  The motorway now takes you as far south as Safi when you then join the more interesting N1. The first couple of days we drove between 2 and 3 hours to reach our campsites for the night which were Camping La Cheriaie, KENITRA; approx £5 then 
Camping International, EL JADIDA: approx £8.  The next day we were on the road for 
about 3 1/2 hours to reach the highly recommended Camping LE KAOUKI BEACH.  It’s about 25km south of Essaouira and almost right on a beautiful surfing beach - our chilled out adventure in Morocco can now begin, 20 degrees and lots of blue skies.  The locals we have encountered have all been very helpful and polite. Long may it last.  You never know you might catch us up, look for the Wild Camping Sticker.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 22, 2019)

IOverlander.com is a free app which would be very useful for finding formal and wild camping spots


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Campervan Wanderings Morocco by vindiboy1 | Photobucket  We had fun  : and rain in Morocco.


----------



## roamingman (Jan 30, 2019)

We went with 4 other motors mostly wild camped in th desert, our motor is the blue 130 camper, called SASHA

YouTube


Vidio of trip, just highlights.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Gosh cliveandann that was a great list.

I have just come back from Morocco but I was not in my van, I like to back pack and for me it is cheaper.
Please be aware those of you who have posted stops from previous years they have now really clamped down on wild camping and prefer you to stay in the allocated camps - especially after the killing of the two young women.
 I did see a few vans wilding at Mirleft but nothing like there used to be. The camp sites are reasonable about 8-10 euros ( 80 - 100 dirhams) but the few I visited in Agadir, Tisnit and Sidi Ifni were pretty full - of French and Germans. I saw very few Brits.

I enjoy Morocco enormously and travel on my own. I find the people very friendly ( or curious) and would encourage you to engage with them too, especially away from very touristic areas. Be aware that as you travel away from tourist area they may not even speak French, only Arabic and if you go far south then Berber. Practice your charades but most of all I hope  you really enjoy it.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 1, 2019)

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Al Sourer (Feb 2, 2019)

*Morocco bound*



phillybarbour said:


> Hope you have a great trip.



Many thanks it's the good will and open ended thinking that makes life and traveling worthwhile 
Alex ( Al Sourer)


----------

